# Abn Findings in Labs that are now Nml



## mbasler000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Patient was in for a preventative visit. Blood was drawn at that visit.  When the labs were returned they showed elevated liver function.  The labs were reviewed with the patient at his follow up visit.  At the follow-up visit the plan was to return in 3 mo. for a blood draw.  We billed a 36415 for the blood draw only and asked him to return to follow up with the results.  When the results were returned, they are now showing normal.  The Doctor reviewed the labs that morning, but the nurse went over the results with the patient.  How would you code this visit (CPT and ICD-9) showing normal labs.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

